# C for Dummies 2nd edition



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 10, 2010)

http://books.google.gr/books?id=ruP...&resnum=3&ved=0CCwQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false
I found it on Google books. *I hope is not illegal*.
I have also the url to download it but because is illegal and i cannot post it here, download of the e-book is available from my site 
For everyone how wants to learn C programming


----------



## nestux (Jul 10, 2010)

Im learning C and all documents and books are welcome ]=)

Thank you.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 10, 2010)

> I can fix the world, but I need the source code ]=)


xaxaaxaxa 
Very success signuature


----------



## nestux (Jul 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> xaxaaxaxa



Hahahah I can!...just not now


----------



## neilms (Jul 11, 2010)

for anyone who wants to learn c or c++ properly and to be guided by world renowned experts - i suggest you subscribe to the usenet group (also available via google groups) alt.comp.lang.learn.c-c++


----------



## chancey (Jul 13, 2010)

I spent many years exclusively using C++ on various platforms, neglecting C. Only in the last year have I realised that C++ isn't half as good as C - the master language.


----------



## Alt (Jul 13, 2010)

Simple truth i found somewhere on this forum: 


> If you want $$$ - learn C++. If you like programming - use C


----------



## neilms (Jul 13, 2010)

chancey said:
			
		

> I spent many years exclusively using C++ on various platforms, neglecting C. Only in the last year have I realised that C++ isn't half as good as C - the master language.



I bet you cannot substantiate this on a technical level.


----------



## Alt (Jul 13, 2010)

I think this can be explained on philosophy and psyhology level xD Life is strange and not everything is just technics ))


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 14, 2010)

If you want to learn C. Learn pointers.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 14, 2010)

I am full in love with C but is so difficult 
But i am still trying


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 14, 2010)

A second book recommendation is k&r


----------



## chancey (Jul 14, 2010)

neilms said:
			
		

> I bet you cannot substantiate this on a technical level.



Of course there is no perfect language across the board, but in terms of maturity, stability, operating system support, libraries, influence and overall software written in C, nothing comes close. When a modern language like java (written in C) talks to mysql (written in C) on linux (written in C) thats managed by git (written in C) ... you see where i'm going with this.


----------



## hydra (Jul 16, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I am full in love with C but is so difficult
> But i am still trying



Don't give up. It seems difficult until you learn it properly, just give it time.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope one day to make it. Programming and networking are my weaknesses.


----------

